# What is punishment for small possession in British Columbia?



## 420bugmenot (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey everyone. I'm going on a snowboard vacation to Whistler in January and have obviously heard of the relaxed laws regarding cannabis possession in BC. I need to know what exactly am I facing in terms of punishment if caught with a small amount. I know it's technically illegal (same with Amsterdam), but I've heard anything from it's just a fine if under 15g or no problem at all and you can walk down the street smoking and no one gives a shit. What exactly is the punishment for small amounts? Is it the same throughout BC or does this only apply to Vancouver? (My friend is concerned about the drive from Vancouver to Whistler with some bud in the car he's renting) Any input is much appreciated, especially from people living in BC. I've been busted in the US and Italy and hope to not get busted in Canada but if I do I'd like to know what I'm looking at.


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 5, 2007)

I wouldnt advise walking around in the village smokin', but yes it is fairly "lax" but its still illegal to posess weed so it totally depends on the situation, ie- you and the cop. As for cruisin up the sea to sky hwy smokin?? no probs, done it many many times, fantastik drive amazing views but it can be a lil tricky during the winter months once you get north of Squamish so if yer smokin the dank, take it eeeez on the roads, have a nice vacation.


----------



## 420bugmenot (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks farmer. We actually won't be smoking in the car, we'll save that for our final destination. I don't suppose you know what the worst case scenario is and/or what usually happens if caught? If I get caught with a sack in either Vancouver or Whistler and the cop is having a bad day, what's the worst he can do to me? I've heard it's give a fine of like $150 but don't know for sure.


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Dec 6, 2007)

my buddy got caught with a 1/4 oz and he just got a fine , like a traffic fine .no court just pay and no criminal record. Peace


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 6, 2007)

I honestly dont know what the max is, but BC or Manitoba, doesnt matter, its Canada, and it is still a federal offence to posses illegal substances like weed and Im sure they can slap the cuff's on you if they really want, but that being said, I'd be really fuckin surprised if that happend in Van!!, Im sure they have bigger fish to fry than someone puffin on a dub! Just dont advertise that your smokin and you'll be fine, and if your friend is that paranoid about carrying some weed, tellem not to and he wont have to worry at all. Just relax, if you (or he) worries that much when you have or are smokin weed, its probabley not that fun anyway! and why bother?


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 6, 2007)

check here.Erowid Cannabis Vault : Legal Status


----------



## diesel mecanix (Dec 19, 2007)

I guess I ded wouldn't smoke if I lived in Hong Kong.


----------



## 420bugmenot (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey thanks to everyone who responded. Got my hands on some BC buds, had a great trip up to Whistler, and cruised around on 2 amazing mountains for 3 days while getting lifted the whole time. Looking forward to the next visit.


----------



## aftaita (Jan 8, 2009)

i got fuckin arrested on new year's eve for having 0.5 gram on me. yea thats right it was barely enough to roll a phatty with. fuckin pigs. now i got a court date and shit.

oh yea and this happened in Richmond, British Columbia


----------

